

Social network searches could be a hacker's dream - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2009-12-14-searchsecurity14_ST_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip

======
afed2
Article discusses "spammers and cybercriminals" but uses the word "hackers".
Fucking disgusting.

(Had to repost with a new account because my old one is invisible for some
reason.)

